# 10 days on the Kenai



## cordesr1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Spending 10 days on he Kenai, Looking for any advice possible as this is my first Alaska trip. 

Bringing 
9' 8wt
9' 6 wt
10' 8 wt

Bringing sink tip and floating line for both and my steelhead spinning reel and one hell of a sense of adventure. 

Staying in Soldotna.
Fishing one day with a river captain on the Kenai and another day in Cook inlet. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

For some reason not many people do the Swanson lakes canoe area. It's a gem of an area and if you travel back in a little farther than the rest you can be all by yourself and have some spectacular lake fishing. Swan river route is another fantastic trip. I' sure you can still rent canoes in Soldotna.


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

what time frame? I spend Sept every year on the river chasing bows/dollies and bears


----------



## cordesr1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Fly up on July 25, home August 6


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Hope you have a great time. I leave August 24th.


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Pinks and reds should be good in the lower. Upper loaded with bows/dollies. Bring a 3-5wt and hike up into Fuller, lots of Grayling. As well hike into Carter and fish bows, keep hiking and go over to Cresent and do the grayling as well


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Enjoy the state fellas!


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

Good call on the extra 8 wt rod. I blew up a 9 wt. two weeks ago on the Russian, walked back to the rig, changed out for my extra rod, walked back and got my (3-fish) in about an hour. Locals said it was slow, but I was happy hooking 10-12 fish each morning. Water had been higher than a kite the week before, so we lucked into good fishing. Good luck!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

http://kenaikingpin.com/

If you haven't booked a trip yet you may want to look into this outfit. He is a buddy of mine and a very good fisherman. The guide even frequented this site back in the day.


----------



## cordesr1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Trout King said:


> http://kenaikingpin.com/
> 
> If you haven't booked a trip yet you may want to look into this outfit. He is a buddy of mine and a very good fisherman. The guide even frequented this site back in the day.


Funny you mention him.

We booked with Fishology out of Soldotna. Not realizing that so many of the guides up there outsource their work to other guides we ended up fishing with Matt for a day. 

We had booked a Trout & Dolly Fly fishing trip with Mark at Fishology. Mark outsourced to Matt and never relayed the message that we wanted to trout fish or fly fish. We met Matt at the ramp at 6 am to see a large boat with plugging rods for salmon and no waders for our third person. After a few frustrations from both of us we sorted things out. Matt ran back to his house, got some gear and did a fantastic job. It wasn't a trout or dolly drip but we caught a ton of salmon. 


Bringing a second 8 wt. was a great idea as i blew up one of mine with the guide. 
We fished the Russian and Kenai rivers on our own, If you ever think tippy gets buys go to the russian river confluence. Flossers as far as the eye can see, and its legal. 

Next time ill do a lot of things different but cant wait to go back.


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

I used to fish with Matt a lot! He's the man. I remember fishing Manistee Lake for our little Thules, back before it was a complete, crap-show zoo. I need to get out there and see him!


----------

